

The "Amen Break" and the Golden Ratio - ptbello
http://www.constructingtheuniverse.com/Amen%20Break%20and%20GR.html

======
rickyconnolly
You can find the 'golden' ratio, as well as any other ratio you fancy, within
any complex dataset, such as the waveforms of an audio file or the spirals on
a sea shell. The golden ratio meme is like numerology, once you know what it
is, you will see it pop up everywhere.

------
mailslot
Cool!

